# Who is using the söchting oxydator in there shrimp tank



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I do not think you can get it state side

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

think again!

http://www.aquariumoxygenator.com/


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I fall between sizes since I use tenners.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

You can buy it on German e-bay if you want....the shipping is a lot but there is one guy that will send it to the USA. 

In my opinion this is not necessary if you use an airstone or place a spray bar that breaks the surface....same effect as the oxydator.

Here is the way I do it with a spray bar...it actually creates too many bubbles for my liking.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Go to e-bay and type in this item number in the search.... 310394529482

Not too long ago I did a ton of research on this and came to the conclusion that it's not worth it. I think you also need to refill it with hydrogen peroxide fairly frequently.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Seems to be one of those things some swear by, yet 99% of breeders don't seem to use them. Some people dose every Mosura or BW or whatever product under the sun, some don't use anything.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

I would like to know how much oxygen dose that thing releases, air we breathe has only around 20.95 oxygen so that is what we pump in with air stone, plus 78.08% nitrogen, 0.93% argon, 0.038% carbon dioxide, trace amounts of other gases, and a variable amount (average around 1%) of water vapor.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

jczernia said:


> I would like to know how much oxygen dose that thing releases, air we breathe has only around 20.95 oxygen so that is what we pump in with air stone, plus 78.08% nitrogen, 0.93% argon, 0.038% carbon dioxide, trace amounts of other gases, and a variable amount (average around 1%) of water vapor.


You can buy O2 tests for aquariums, about the only way to truly now. Setup two tanks with the same water, same surface agitation and add the oxygenator thing and see if there is a huge difference or not.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

I was hoping someone was using it and would give us some input.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

bostoneric said:


> think again!
> 
> http://www.aquariumoxygenator.com/


I think that's what on ebiken shrimp rack I saw.


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

I am using it, but cant tell you if it is really making a difference. Also have 2 sponge filters in the same tank
I do have the peace of mind that if the power goes out the water will still have plenty of O2. Since I have it in my tank with BB and tibees, its worth the $30.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

Mr. Leg said:


> I am using it, but cant tell you if it is really making a difference. Also have 2 sponge filters in the same tank
> I do have the peace of mind that if the power goes out the water will still have plenty of O2. Since I have it in my tank with BB and tibees, its worth the $30.


How often do you need to refill the thing and what size do you have


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

I have the mini with one catalyst in it. I fill it about every 4 weeks, using the concentration that was sent with it. Also the temp of the water will affect the rate of the reaction. I think its on the website someone already posted.


----------



## mjalex007 (Oct 18, 2012)

I keep visualizing one of those old black and white WW2 movies where one of the Nazis runs into the commandant's office and says, "Actung! Vo is der Söchting Oxydator?" Macht sneil. Wei habben der shrimpfun nix ver poken."


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

If you're using the oxydator, you wouldn't want to have surface agitation, it would gas off the oxygen. 

Maximum dissolv d oxygen in water at 70 degrees is around 8 mg/L, which is not a lot. Less than the atmospheric air we breath.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you Liam, this is the answer I was looking for. So not too many people have it b/c it all it does is take up room on the bottom of the tank:icon_bigg


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It may do something besides increase dissolved oxygen, such as leak small amounts of peroxide and keep the bacteria load down. Either way, as soon as you change oxygen levels like that, it's another parameter that your shrimp will be accustomed to. Meaning your shrimp may rely on that oxydator and if you ever end up selling them, they may not survive too well in your buyers aquarium. 

That's hypothetical of course, but highly likely as well. 

I figure the less gadgets in your tank the better.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

I am the type if the shrimp will benefit from it why not, I don’t see the benefit in this.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I am with the above, I do not think it will add much more than a good air stone


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

The theory is that micro bubbles dissolve better in water than large bubbles or the turnover form an air stone. I don't know if they do or not.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

The way I see it air stone can sit there this thing you will need to get your hand in to pull out every 4 weeks more maintenance, not for me.


----------

